# Activating Windows 10 from Vista product key.



## Dogmai

I have a laptop which came with Vista 5 years ago. Can I use my Vista product key to activate the Windows 10 i just downloaded from microsoft?


----------



## Byteman

It's not clear if you are wanting to do an upgrade with the Free Microsoft windows 10 offering on a

computer already running Windows Vista, or if you want to just install Windows 10 on an empty

computer using the Vista Product key, but either way, NO.

A computer running any version of Windows previous to Windows 7 is *NOT eligible for the free Microsoft Upgrade to Windows 10*. Those computers with a valid activated copy of 7 or 8.1 are also able to install and run, a clean full install of Windows 10 however, the version previously installed must be the same as the version of Windows 10 you install> Pro, Home, and so forth. If your OEM Windows 7 computer runs Home Edition, you can either do the online update to Windows 10 Home Edition OR you can choose to install from a USB flash drive where you have saved the downloaded Windows 10 .ISO file.

*One thing to note>>>* [webquote=http://www.windowscentral.com/windows-10-clean-install-vs-upgrade] While a clean install is always the way to go for many technical users, upgrading to Windows 10 can be tricky. *Microsoft is allowing users to perform a clean install of the operating system when upgrading from Windows 7 or Windows 8.1. However, it requires users to upgrade before the product keys can work on a clean install of Windows 10. Otherwise, chances are, your installation won't activate correctly. Starting from scratch also takes longer than doing a plain in-place upgrade because you'll need to reinstall and reconfigure any software you previously had. It also requires that you have the applications installation files and products keys.*

If the Windows setup can't recognize different hardware in your computer, you'll have to manually find and install all the necessary drivers. Sometimes, it's not an easy task.

Besides deleting all your applications and settings, performing a clean installation of Windows will delete all your files. (Make sure you backup all your data before using the upgrade path.)

Microsoft doesn't offer an option to do a clean install if you're upgrading using Windows Update. The only way to perform a clean install is by manually downloading the Windows 10 installation files.[/webquote]

What did you download... to be able to use the free windows 10 UPGRADE the computer you want 10 on must be running a valid, licensed and activated windows 7 OR 8.1, *Vista is not an option*. So, the answer to your question, would be NO. Operating system licenses (keys) have always been for only one version of Windows but the key also determines which TYPE of that specific Windows can be activated......here's Microsoft's page>>> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/activation-errors-windows-10

*You can always try windows 10 without activation taking place- there is some loss of features if you run an unactivated windows 10....Microsoft has had grace periods since XP.....*

http://www.windowscentral.com/you-do-not-need-activate-windows-10

Here's a well presented scoop in how Activation works under windows 10, both the free upgrade type or a clean install or Retail edition...there are differences!

http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/windows-10-upgrade-paths

You should read this article ALL of it- for a better than most picture of how OEM and Retail activation takes place, for a clean, brand new installation OR the free Microsoft Upgrade from windows 7 or 8.1.
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-quietly-rewrites-its-activation-rules-for-windows-10/

Remember- there is also, the Preview Microsoft offeres to Insiders.....

https://insider.windows.com/

that you may still be able to sign up for, this is beta-testing, and usually ends after the official release..... I don't have the information handy about Insider editions and whether they will expire, but they can be used as pretty much a full install from what I have seen. That may be an option. I would not advise
doing the preview testing on a work computer.....that handles data you cannot afford to lose access to..... unless you are very capable at backing up things.

Beta testing most likely will end so you would have to be prepared for that. Good luck.


----------



## Macboatmaster

And in addition to the extremely comprehensive post by my colleague
I thought you already knew the answer from your earlier topic when one of the replies posted was



> We are unable to help with torrent obtained ISO - as thats will be an illegal copy
> 
> You will need to put vista back onto the PC using the recovery DVDs for Vista , which would have been supplied with the machine or a pop -up asking you to create them when first setup
> 
> Windows 10 is only available to windows 7 & Windows 8/8.1 genuine copies


so therefore although Vista may be genuine - clearly the Vista key will not activate windows 10


----------



## Dogmai

This question has nothing to do with any previous questions, as the laptop came legally with Vista and I downloaded Windows 10 LEGALLY from the microsoft website, which makes my other questions irrelevant to this subject doesn't it. 
Byteman answered my question beautifully thank you. 
I didn't need you to remind me that I got punished without even a warning that I was doing something I didn't even know was wrong. 
And I still have an infraction and 2 points, about which I am not happy.


----------

